# Fishermen's Casting Tournament



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Sportcast USA invites you to our Inaugural Fishermen's Casting Tournament on June 17, 2006. 
It will be held in Evesham (Marlton) N.J.(detailed directions at the bottom of this page)

Registration begins at 8:00 AM


*ENTRY FEES:*

_INDIVIDUAL CASTER ADULT:_ $10.00 this fee allows you to compete in the individual division in all events.

_INDIVIDUAL CASTER YOUTH (under 17y.o.):_ $5.00 this fee allows you to compete in the individual division in all events.

_TEAM COMPETITION:_ Registration for optional and separate team division will be $20.00 additional per team.



*FOUR CASTING COMPETITIONS FOR DISTANCE*

*PLEASE NOTE*
_ Organizers are planning on four events with each event having 3 casts. It is our prerogative to adjust this or any aspect of the competitions for logistical reasons, i.e., time constraints or weather _

_*Large Bait and Weight*_ - rig must conform to below qualifications. 
_*2oz Metal*_ - Use supplied AOK TACKLE “T-HEX” 
_*Plug Casting*_- Wood or Plastic, caster's choice, *NO HOOKS*.
_*Small Bait and Weight*_ - rig must conform to below qualifications.

Again, each of the above competitions are also team events competing for separate prize. Teams shall consist of 5 members and will incur an additional $20.00 registration fee. Teams must be registered by 9:00AM. Team scores will be tabulated by combining each member's longest cast in each competition. The scores for each competition will be combined again to determine the "all around score" for the team. This score will be used to award prize.


*AWARDS / PRIZES*

Monetary awards will be given out in the following divisions:

*MALE*
1st place 4 event total
$100.00

*FEMALE*
1st place 4 event total
$100.00

*TEAM*
1st place 4 event total
$200.00

*YOUTH PRIZE*
1st place 4 event total
Rod and Reel combo 


*BASIC RULES*:

ALL HOOKS MUST BE REMOVED FROM PLUGS

THE USE OF A SHOCKLEADER IS MANDATED: FORMULA IS 10LBS OF BREAK STRENGTH FOR EACH OUNCE OF LEAD OR LURE BEING CAST.

MAIN LINE MUST BE A MINIMUM OF 10LB TEST FOR MONOFILAMENT 14LB TEST FOR BRAID.

ALL HOOKS MUST BE REMOVED FROM PLUGS



*"BAIT & WEIGHT" RULES:*:

The rig used in the Small Bait and Large Bait competitions must conform to the following:

Dropper, Fishfinder and Clip-Down / Pulley rigs are permitted. The rig's main strand (swivel to sinker) must meet shockleader strength. The hook leader may be any lb. test but must be at least four inches long. Fishfinder rigs must have a minimum 4 inch hook leader.

Clipdown / pulley rigs are permitted, they must conform with the above 4 inch minimum leader qualification also.

*CLICK HERE* FOR A FULL DETAILING OF THE RULES

*DIRECTIONS*

From points south; take I-295 North, exit at 34A for Rt 70-E. Take RT 70-E for 3.1 miles to Marlton (Olga's Diner) Circle, follow directions below.

From points north; take I-295 South , exit at 38A for Rt 73-S. Take Rt 73-S for 3.5 miles to Marlton (Olga's Diner) Circle, follow directions below.

Rt 70 East for 2.25 miles to N. Elmwood Rd. -- make right,
N. Elmwood for 6/10ths mile to E. Main St / Tuckerton Rd -- make left
E. Main St / Tuckerton Rd for 9/10ths mile, look for large field on left, turn left on the dirt drive.

Actual address is; 1015 Tuckerton Road, Marlton, N.J. 


*SPONSORS*
Breakaway USA
Sufix
AOK Tackle
Rolling Tackle Box

Food and beverages will be provided at additional cost.


For additional information:

*Fisherman’s Casting Tournament Web Page*


----------



## big brother (May 15, 2002)

what weight is "large weight & bait" and what is "small weight & bait".
charlie


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Charlie , it is casters choice . If you want to cast with 8oz or 6oz ,its up to you .


----------



## kingfish (Feb 28, 2004)

It seems to me you would need to make a spread between the weights, so as to have a true big and little weight cast. Say 4 oz. spread. If you cast 2oz. for small, at least six for large. Otherwise you could end up casting virtually the same weight for both events, and I believe what I read said the line would be the same for both weights. I probably want make it, but it sure sounds like a fun event, with some serious stragety to consider.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

kingfish said:


> It seems to me you would need to make a spread between the weights, so as to have a true big and little weight cast.


We are trying to make this a fun, "cast what ya got" event. The size of the baits should more or less dictate the size of the weight; let's say the small bait will be a 1-1/2" twister tail and the large bait will be a 2" x 1-1/2" piece of 1/2" thick ethafoam . . . It would seem that 4-5 would be good for the small and 7+ would be better for the big bait. But . . . not everyone has a 7+ rod up here . . . I don't feel like telling those people they must use 7+ by rule. Lot's of people up here throw 'big baits' (chunks and surf clams) with 4 and 5 oz rods. 

More tackle restrictions and rules means more enforcement and less fun. . . just keeping it simple with minimum running line test and mandated shocker will keep most people in compliance. 

This event is more of a teaching endeavor; showing people what the right set-up and clip-down rigs and aerodynamic presentations can do to maximize distance. We have a nice round of seminars and demonstrations planned.


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

*It's this week-end!*

Bumpety- Bump

Getting the last few things ironed out, Nick Meyer from BreakawayUSA will be coming in from Texas to discuss Breakaway's Long Distance Fishing System and introducing the newest rod in Breakaway line-up, the 8-N-Bait "HDX."

Have a very nice custom 11'-9" rod, trimme in blue and a Blue Yonder reel for raffle, it will make a real nice set-up and the winner _very_ happy!

For those uncertain about the rig for the bait-n-weight events, tourney sponsor *Rolling Tackle Box* is giving all registrants a pulley rig tied with Breakaway components, problem solved!

Should be a great day with excellent casting conditions; come join us!


----------



## FisherTim (Mar 13, 2003)

The Sgt said the 11'9" an Blue Yonder combo would make the winner very happy and I just want to say.................*Yep!!!*
Looking good in my living room right now. Have to hit the beach asap w/ it.
Thanks to all invoved for a great day. It was very informative and somethng else to watch some of you guys throw the distances you do.

BTW, Sgt and his son are VERY good at this!!

Had a good time; thanks again....


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*Fishermans Tourny*

Want to say you guys did a fine job for the first one.... Look forward to the next one you hold. The weather was great, maybe just a little too great...(fishermans annual bake off LOL) Thanks to all the sponsors. One question though,,, how did that shoemaker win that rod and reel.???? Salt


----------



## FisherTim (Mar 13, 2003)

Heck! That was the easiest part of the day............just bought the winning ticket!!!!


----------



## Sudsrat (Dec 25, 2005)

Congrats Fisher Tim!
Nice combo.
SS,didn't know you were there.I was the guy associated with the metals they all were casting.

Steve


----------



## FisherTim (Mar 13, 2003)

ya know.......name tags w/ screen names would be a good idea. Always good to put a name to a face. Easier to recognize the trucks you see on the beach, most of the guys look different all cleaned up and not wearing waders!!


----------



## ReelinRod (May 29, 2003)

Hey Tim, congrats on winning the combo, enjoy and many large on it!

Hope everyone had a good time, things went OK for a first time event.

Complete results will be posted either tonight or tomorrow.

Thanks to the sponsors and the participants!


----------



## Homer (Feb 11, 2006)

man, I had a GREAT time!! I don't know where to begin, but someone once said something like this:A wise man surrounds himself with great people. So, i at least give myself credit for that 

Some of the guys I already knew are awesome casters, like Sgt Slough and Gary Born. I also met Mark Edwards and Nick Meyer- I'm sure most of you guys know those names. Of course, I also met a bunch of people just like me who are just trying to improve their game. 

Great day-- many thanks to Sarge and his gang for putting together a wonderful event.


----------



## SALTSHAKER (Dec 5, 2002)

*tournament*

Suds, I was the guy in the red ford one fifty with the red cap. Also had me "salt shaker" tan ball hat but was wearing a blue sweatband. We will hook up here one of these days... tim had a good idea bout the name and handle tags next time.... salt


----------



## Connman (Apr 14, 2001)

Thanks to evryone who came out . It was a great day . Especially want to thank all the sponsorers who donated literally 1000's of dollars worth of tackle for prizes .
Already thinking of an event for the fall , perhaps a Six Shooter (6oz) or Straight 8 (8oz) event .


----------



## Homer (Feb 11, 2006)

connman- nice meeting you also, and tackle-pimp Frank.  You guys are at the top of the game!!


----------

